# vitriol



## Cristina Moreno

Salut toutes et tous,

Est-ce qu'il existe un tel mot? Je l'ai entendu sur la télé mais je ne l'ai pas compris, je ne suis même pas sûre que c'est comme ça que ça s'écrit. En tout cas, une femme parlait d'un coup de fil menaçant qu'elle a reçu, et ils lui ont dit "si tu ne sais pas c'est quoi le (ventriole) tu le sauras" ou une chose pareille.

Est-ce que vous pourriez m'aider? Le mot n'existe pas dans le dictionnaire!


----------



## LV4-26

Je pense au mot _vitriol_. Mais je suis loin d'en être sûr car les deux voyelles sont assez différentes --[ã] et _._


----------



## Kendricks

Le mot ventriole je ne suis pas certain que cela existe, dans le context de la phrase cela ressemble plutot a vitriol qui est un produit chimique douloureux mais ayant aussi un pouvoir curateur.
Tu auras peut-être d'autres reponses plus precises plus tard.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Je pense aussi au vitriol, et ton contexte peut correspondre. C'est un acide dangereux qui, outre ses propriétés chimiques, était (est) utilisé pour agresser des personnes, jeté au visage il provoquait des brûlures graves et défigurait les victimes (qui étaient vitriolées).


----------



## Jeanbar

Le vitriol c'est de l'acide sulfurique.


----------



## The_chemist

Cristina Moreno said:


> Salut toutes et tous,
> 
> Est-ce qu'il existe un tel mot? Je l'ai entendu sur la télé mais je ne l'ai pas compris, je ne suis même pas sûre que c'est comme ça que ça s'écrit. En tout cas, une femme parlait d'un coup de fil menaçant qu'elle a reçu, et ils lui ont dit "si tu ne sais pas c'est quoi le (ventriole) tu le sauras" ou une chose pareille.
> 
> Est-ce que vous pourriez m'aider? Le mot n'existe pas dans le dictionnaire!


 Sulfate de fer.


----------



## BigRedDog

Non. *Vitriol *en français, c'est comme le dit Jeanbar, de l'*acide sulfurique*.  L'équivalent en anglais serait "oil of vitriol" not "vitriol" qui lui signifie en effet sulfate de métal.


----------



## janpol

Ce mot a d'abord été un terme générique qui désignait les sulfates ayant une apparence vitreuse. L'acide sulfurique s'est appelée "huile de vitriol" puis "vitriol".


----------



## Cristina Moreno

Merci beaucoup à vous tous de m'avoir aidé.
Cristina


----------



## jusap

En anglais, et peut-être aussi en français mais j'en suis moins sûre, "vitriol" est souvent utilisé métaphoriquement pour les paroles "acides" ou "douloureuses".


----------



## Maître Capello

jusap said:


> En anglais, et peut-être aussi en français mais j'en suis moins sûre, "vitriol" est souvent utilisé métaphoriquement pour les paroles "acides" ou "douloureuses".


Oui, le sens peut être figuré en français également. Mais dans le cas présent, il s'agit vraisemblablement du sens propre…


----------



## jusap

Maître Capello said:


> Oui, le sens peut être figuré en français également. Mais dans le cas présent, il s'agit vraisemblablement du sens propre…


Ah bon ? J'avais compris qu'il s'agissait d'un coup de fil, et donc de paroles, pas d'acide sulfurique litéral.


----------



## janpol

Oui, un coup de fil qui exprime une menace (des "paroles au vitriol" sans nul doute) où il semble bien qu'il soit fait allusion à de l'acide sulfurique...
On a beaucoup vitriolé au 19ème  siècle et il semble que cette pratique revienne à la mode : on entend parler parfois de garçons qui défigurent ainsi des jeunes filles qui refusent de les épouser...


----------



## jusap

Merci janpol ! Il s'agissait donc de paroles au vitriol au sujet du vitriol !


----------



## janpol

Oui, du vitriol à la puissance deux, d'une concentration exceptionnelle.


----------



## jusap

Si l'acide rate votre visage, il aura au moins atteint vos oreilles!


----------



## JennyP

Bonjour à tous:

Je voudrais simplement ajouter que, en anglais, le mot "vitriol" est utilisé souvent par les journalistes pour décrire la violence verbale commune dans le discours politique aux etats-unis.  Moi, j'ai utilisé  ce mot-la souvent meme, comme redacteur en chef.  En anglais chez moi, on ne pense pas à l'acide, mais uniquement aux mots laides et meme à la politique actuelle. Le mot est assez commun dans l'anglais des journaux.

Peut-etre (???) le mot, et son sens non-acide,  s'est demanagé en France, comme beaucoup d'autres. 

JennyP


----------



## Punky Zoé

JennyP said:


> Je voudrais simplement ajouter que, en anglais, le mot "vitriol" est utilisé souvent par les journalistes pour décrire la violence verbale commune dans le discours politique aux etats-unis.  Moi, j'ai utilisé  ce mot-la souvent meme, comme redacteur en chef.  En anglais chez moi, on ne pense pas à l'acide, mais uniquement aux mots laides et meme à la politique actuelle. Le mot est assez commun dans l'anglais des journaux.
> 
> Peut-etre (???) le mot, et son sens non-acide,  s'est demanagé en France, comme beaucoup d'autres.


Bonjour Jenny
L'utilisation de vitriol (en général utilisé sous la forme "au vitriol") est assez courante en france, quoi qu'elle tende peut-être à disparaitre, je crois, faute peut-être d'écrits, de paroles ou de dessins au vitriol ?

Je ne l'ai pas vu utilisé pour qualifier une politique, mais son usage me parait assez ancien pour ne pas avoir été emprunté à l'anglais (mais je me trompe peut-être).


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> Peut-etre (???) le mot, et son sens non-acide, s'est demanagé en France, comme beaucoup d'autres.





> mais son usage me parait assez ancien pour ne pas avoir été emprunté à l'anglais (mais je me trompe peut-être).


 
Alors j'ouvre Robert le Petit, il donne comme exemple « un portrait au vitriol » et cite « un tract au vitriol » (_Le Monde_, 1974) : ça me paraît bien récent car il me semble avoir entendu cette expression quand j'étais plus jeune (donc* avant* 1974).

Alors j'ouvre Robert le Grand, et je trouve « [...] qui grave chaque trait en trempant sa plume dans du fiel ou dans du vitriol. » (Ste Beuve, 1850) : c'est déjà plus ancien.

Alors j'ouvre Littré, et je trouve Voltaire « C'est du vitriol, c'est du feu qui coulent dans leurs veines » (_Candide_), ce qui n'atteste pas l'expression de _plume au vitriol, portrait au vitriol_.

Il semble en fait, à lire Robert l'Historique, que le sens de _acide sulfurique_, par ellipse de _*huile* vitriol_, soit prêté au terme à partir de la moitié du XIXème Siècle.


----------

